# August Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Again, we have awesome pics to choose from. Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 12 votes so far.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Great photos this month. Thank you to all who posted


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bumping up


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

bumping up


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

27 votes are in now. Still have time to vote.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

34 votes are is, is yours? Voting ends on Wednesday, 08-30-2017 at 07:00 AM.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't forget to vote in this month's photo contest! There are some really great pics this month


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Did you already vote?? Just a few more days left


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> Did you already vote?? Just a few more days left


Make your choices by Wednesday, 08-30-2017 at 07:00 AM when the poll closes.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll closes 08-30-2017 at 07:00 AM. 38 members have already voted.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Loved the pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to this month's winner RevKev6! Thanks to everyone who sent in a photo, they were all great.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Congratulations RevKev6! That really was a beautiful, memorable photo.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, the photo is absolutely beautiful!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Revkev6 !


----------

